# Joel Przybilla?



## tDUnc#21 (Jun 29, 2006)

Is this guy any good and does he even fit out system well?

i mean i know the article says hes good but hmm does anyone know?

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5747324 <- #8


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

hes gets blocks and is good at d, but his offense sucks... and is pretty stiff....


----------



## tDUnc#21 (Jun 29, 2006)

then y would we want him, he sounds lik a whole nother rasho if u ask me..mebe worse...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tDUnc#21 said:


> then y would we want him, he sounds lik a whole nother rasho if u ask me..mebe worse...


he basically is but we would hopefully get him for alot less money then rasho


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Better rebounder than Rasho, IMO. But otherwise similar.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Better than rasho for less money? I'm down.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Better than rasho for less money? I'm down.


This guys gonna get 9-10 mill a year.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

He will get overpaid this offseason, you can bank on it (from Pryzbilla's account).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> This guys gonna get 9-10 mill a year.


He becomes a free agent after this year, no? So we can get rid of him as soon as then. The main purpose of this trade was to drop rasho's 6 year, $42 million contract.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> This guys gonna get 9-10 mill a year.


hes not even getting our full mle, so no if he is with the spurs he wont get that much!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This team will win the division if they can sign him, u can bank on that.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> This guys gonna get 9-10 mill a year.


Nope, with Chicago out of the mix Joel Przybilla is going to get the MLE and it looks like it is now down to Portland and San Antonio for his services. Question is, will San Antonio offer him the full MLE or not? If they do I can see him playing in San Antonio, if not he's sign with Portland.


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

well nazrs gone now... so i think its pretty important to go for pryzbilla.... cus if the spurs dont sign him theres like zero quality centers left.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

pryzbilla signed back wit portland according to ric bucher.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

ouch for SA so far no Center with Rasho, Nazr, and Pryz gone.


----------



## sensesfail (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry Guys


----------

